

Google Services Down? - vs4vijay
http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status

======
fsiefken
Imagine a future world where we have a p2p search index (search.yacy.de), p2p
social media (twister.net.co), p2p video streaming (tribler.org) and flatr,
gratipay, karma, upvote, adsense through cryptocurrency. Would we still need a
Google?

~~~
hadoukenio
I tried replying to your email, but it bounced because your mail server
mandates STARTTLS. I have postfix with opportunistic enabled, so not sure
where the problem is.

------
dredmorbius
There's apparently a massive multi-service outage:

"Gmail, Google Docs and Google+ Suffering Service Outages Around the World"
[http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/gmail-google-docs-google-
suffering-...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/gmail-google-docs-google-suffering-
service-outages-around-world-1471188?utm_medium=social)

I'm bumped out of my G+ profile. IMAPS access to gmail still works, so I
suspect something on the Web front-end.

~~~
dredmorbius
And ... it's back.

------
willvarfar
Just noticed this when I tried to read usenet...
[http://groups.google.com/](http://groups.google.com/) is also down; server
just says 404.

------
NicoJuicy
Just when i wanted to show Google Spreadsheets as a simple CMS to a client...
I couldn't use it decently...

Altough creating a new spreadsheet worked (thank god).

~~~
magnetikonline
Hehe - currently working on a project doing exactly the same thing ;) But no
client demo right now!

------
vs4vijay
Gmail, Google Calendar, Google Talk, Google Drive, Google Sites, Google
Groups, Admin Console, Google Hangouts all are down.

------
ancarda
Does it bring anyone else a little comfort to know even _Google_ has downtime
every now and then?

~~~
dredmorbius
I'm actually tremendously impressed with how _little_ downtime they have.

I've got numerous other complaints of the company, but its technical acumen in
provisioning and reliability are spectacular.

------
dz0ny
All services are working in Central EU. USA only?

~~~
zsiciarz
Down here in Poland as well.

------
pablo98
Gtalk is certainly down as I write.

------
ruudud
It's up again now..

